
FDIC Chair Says FDIC Could Be Insolvent This Year - chaostheory
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=washingtonstory&sid=alsJZqIFuN3k
======
hendler
Yikes

~~~
hendler
Seriously.

